# jumping a western horse



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

start by putting poles on the ground


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

ive done that and slowly built them up but they still run into it.


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

What kind of jumps are you putting up? What are they made of, how tall, what shape (straight across/x rails). Some horses don't have the physical capabilities to jump comfortably, some just don't want to. If you're trying to make a fun activity for your horses to do and they are obviously not interested in doing it, then it's not fun for either of you. Why not try some other fun excercises besides jumping


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

there are plenty of activities out there for you and your horse and I agree some just dont jump. I ride western and can jump my gelding during a trial ride or during some play day but hes picky about height. But hes not meant to be a jumper, so I never push him. My QH on the other hand was bred to rein, and will step over poles but will NOT jump, and the more I push the more upset she gets. 
I would try and find something else for you and horse, you will only be limited by your creativity.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

little under a foot cross poles. he would jump some but then just stopped and tryed to run it over. they jumped over our stream all the time this summer and that was 5 and a half feet wide and 2 feet deep and they jumped it many times a day.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i use PVC pipes, 2 inch wide i belive, i used my barrels to put them on, i had some laying on the ground for them to trot over then jump over the pole.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If they're barrel and pole horses I would do something at a walk and outside of an arena.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A woman brought her roping horse to me because he would NOT pick up one of his leads. She didn't mind that I used english tack. Turns out her horse really liked dressage. Then, the owner wondered if he would jump. Well, it wasn't long before he entered his first event.

This was a really old style bulldog type QH, as you can see. He was fabulous.

This is Toby at his first event at beginner novice.











Here he is at his first foxhunt


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I hear tell that PVC is not cool for jumping because if knocked, it can tangle up with your horses legs,it won't just fall like a wooden post would.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to work with a qualified trainer on this.

I agree with Allison Finch... here's "Blue," a.k.a. "Silver Oak Magnum," who was a WP Quarter Horse who proved to be an adept jumper, in his eventing debut last fall.



















Note he was trained and competed by a professional...

Yes, I have permission to post these pictures here


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

QHriderKE said:


> I hear tell that PVC is not cool for jumping because if knocked, it can tangle up with your horses legs,it won't just fall like a wooden post would.


Anything will fall. The problem with unfilled PVC poles is they can shatter and cut the horse up.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

mls said:


> Anything will fall. The problem with unfilled PVC poles is they can shatter and cut the horse up.


And they are so light that they will bounce around, as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses quickly learn they can just bclobber the pvc pipe. Try using solid logs and walk over them to start. When he clips it he'll realize they are solid. Also try putting a log on the ground in front of the jump a few feet out to help him with takeoff. Horses don't see certain colors very well and that is why so many of the jumps are white and red.


----------

